# Please help identify these guys



## srleafs (Jan 28, 2009)

I just bought the tank and the fish came with it. I have looked on the net, but can't find photo's of these cichlids. 
thanks.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Looks like a Hypsophrys nicaraguensis. Check this link out. This is what they look like to me. Just not coloured up. They must be young as well.

http://www.borstein.com/sam/?Species_Profiles:Central_America:Hpsophrys_nicaraguensis


----------



## srleafs (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi Jackson,
Thanks for the suggestion, but this photo has a very definite horizontal line across the bodies, whereas mine have hte black spot, but there seem to be more perpendicular lines at the back of the body. I don't know if this changes with age? If they are Macaw, I will be in trouble if they are going to grow to 12 inches.

Any other possibilities from anyone?

Thanks
srleafs


----------



## srleafs (Jan 28, 2009)

Here is another photo that shows the back end perpendicular stripes.

Thanks
srleafs


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

From what I know the line comes and goes. I still think it is a Nic.

If you want I can take the pic and ask a friend? he will know 100% what it is.


----------



## srleafs (Jan 28, 2009)

It would help to be 100% certain as the 30 gallon they are in will obviously not be big enough as time passes. Checking with your buddy would be appreciated.
Thanks
srleafs


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Definitely nics 

Nice fish and relatively peaceful for Central American cichlids. Definitely get too big for a 30 Gal tank.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

He say's it's a Nic as well. 

You can pop those off for about $6 each they should sell fast.

Good luck


----------



## srleafs (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks Jackson,
I might do that and replace them with something smaller. The tank mates right now are a couple of yellow labs (1 male 1 female). Suggestions on a small colourful cichlid that i can put in with them?

srleafs


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

srleafs said:


> Thanks Jackson,
> I might do that and replace them with something smaller. The tank mates right now are a couple of yellow labs (1 male 1 female). Suggestions on a small colourful cichlid that i can put in with them?
> 
> srleafs


Post a new thread asking that question you will get more answers. I dont know about Old world cihclids so I cant help.


----------

